# r.i.p my beautiful little boy



## portmanlady (Apr 17, 2010)

hasnt sunk in when i put your lights on this morning and you was laying so still on the ground you was such a lovely friendly red headed agama who loved running down from your branches, your girls will miss you so much just like i will
we loved you
am just gutted


----------



## debz316 (Aug 22, 2009)

sorry to hear of your loss my thoughts are with you

R.I.P. Little boy sadly missed never forgotten x


----------

